# *Selling* 1968 bombardier JW68 sidewalk snow plow



## Matter_Vanbus (10 mo ago)

Hello, am selling this 1968 bombardier JW68 sidewalk snow plow for $3,800. Runs great, 10 hours on overhauled Ford 6 cylinder engine and transmission, 13 inch tracks, new plexiglass, 90% brakes, 90% drive sprockets, spare engine with new carb, 2 extra Boggie wheels, 51 inch plow with linkage and pump, extra small Parts contact 561-301-0229 for inquiries.


----------

